
Geek love: In an uncertain economy, women choose brains over brawn - pitdesi
http://www.chicagobusiness.com/article/20110924/ISSUE03/309249987?template=printart
======
da5e
But there's a huge geek-fitness movement, so the best of both worlds for
women.

------
jcampbell1
The most interesting thing is the plug for FeeFighters.com. "marketing ninja"
is an appropriate description for someone who can plug something as boring as
a credit card merchant account locator in an article about dating.

------
zhemao
Are girls really being "very subtle" about it, or are we just being dense?

:-)

------
epo
Think "any port in a storm".

Cynical stereotypes. Women are looking for a long term provider, regardless of
the length of the entanglement. Men are looking for sex.

Hence men wish to maximise the sex:commitment ratio, women to minimise it.
Your mileage may vary.

~~~
libria
Also need to consider that the ships that find port in the storm are more
likely to set sail when it subsides.

